# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail, Türkiye'deki Heronları kapattı!

## bozok

*İsrail, Türkiye'deki Heronları kapattı!*



*'Açı' programında konuşan Doç. Dr. Sedat Laçiner'den çok önemli iddia: PKK, İskendurun Deniz üssü'ne saldırırken, İsrail, Heronları 'Türkiye'ye kapattı'...*

Mayıs ayının sonunda Hatay'ın İskenderun ilçesinde Deniz İkmal Destek Komutanlığına teröristlerce yapılan saldırı sonucu 7 askerimiz şehit olmuştu. Tam da Gazze'ye yardım götüren Mavi Marmara gemisine İsrail askerlerince düzenlenen kanlı baskına denk gelen bu hain saldırı sonrası, Türkiye kamuoyunda İsrail-PKK ilişkisi tartışılmaya başlanmıştı. Bu tartışmaya uluslararası basından da çeşitli katkılar olmuştu. ürneğin İsrail istihbaratına yakınlığıyla bilinen DEBKA file sitesi saldırı üzerine verdiği haberinde, İskenderun'un, 'son iki ayda sessizce İsrail karşıtı bir askeri merkez haline getirildiğini öne sürmüş, 'Türkiye'nin, Suriye ve Lübnan'daki hedefleri, potansiyel İsrail saldırılarına karşı savunmak için Mayıs ortasında limana hava savunma füzeleri naklettiği'ni de iddia etmişti.

Amerikan basınından World Net Daily'nin verdiği haberde, Hatay'daki Deniz üssüne düzenlenen ve PKK tarafından üstlenilen saldırı, PKK tarafından kiralanan İsrailli özel askerler tarafından gerçekleştirildiği yazılmıştı. İşte bu tartışmaları tekrar Türkiye'nin gündemine taşıyacak nitelikte yeni bir açıklama yapıldı.

Uluslararası Stratejik Araştırmalar Kurumu USAK Başkanı, Uluslararası İlişkiler ve Ortadoğu uzmanı Doç. Dr. Sedat Laçiner, TRT Haber'de yayınlanan 'Açı' programında, PKK'nın iskenderun saldırısıyla ilgili çok tartışılacak bir iddia ortaya attı. Laçiner, "PKK'nın iskenderun saldırısını yaptığı gece, İsrail Heronlar'ın görüntülerini Türkiye'ye vermedi" dedi.

TRT Haber'de her salı saat 20.10'da yayınlanan, gazeteci Faruk Bilgin'in sunduğu 'Açı'ya, Prof. Dr. Beril Dedeoğlu, Prof. Dr. Vedat Bilgin ile Doç. Dr. Sedat Laçiner yorumcu olarak katılıyor. YAş kararları ile Lübnan-İsrail gerginliğinin ele alındığı dün akşamki programda Sedat Laçiner, İsrail-PKK ilişkisine dair daha önce hiç açıklanmamış bir bilgi paylaştı.

Programda, kamuoyunda da tartışılan "İnsansız hava uçakları Heronlar'ın topladığı bilgi İsrali'e ulaşıyor mu?" sorusu gündeme geldi. Bunun üzerine söz alan Doç. Dr. Laçiner şunları söyledi:

"Heronlar'ın görüntüleri yazılım nedeniyle İsrail'e gidiyor. İsrail de o görüntüyü görüyor. İsterse durdurabilir... Bugüne kadar durdur du mu? bugüne kadar bir kez durdurdu... Heron görüntülerini bir kez biz göremedik. Ne zaman? İskenderun'da Deniz üssü'ne saldırı yapıldığı gün, biz göremedik; İsrail durdurdu."

Doç. Dr. Laçiner'in bu açıklamasından sonra, konuyla ilgili yetkililerden bir açıklama bekleniyor. Akıllarda kalan soru ise şu: İsrail'in Türkiye'ye sattığı Heronlar üzerinde nasıl bir kontrolü var?


02:12 | 13 Ağustos 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------

